# couple bucks from years past



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

here is a pic of my very first buck (3 point) I took him in wyoming with my bow the second year I could hunt. The second buck is my dads buck he shot in wyoming with his rifle(4x5)


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice bucks!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I like that three a lot. Love the way his mains toe in.

Cheddar


----------

